# How much does beer cost where you live?



## Spud (Mar 12, 2007)

In Toronto, the cheapest beer (Bohemian, or any of those buck-a-beers) is $14.50 for a 12 and $26.40 for a 24. "Normal" macrobrewery beer (ie. Canadian) is 22.50 for a 12 and 40 for a 24. These are Beer Store prices for those wondering. LCBO is slightly cheaper if they carry it.

How much does beer cost in your city?


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 12, 2007)

If you want cheap beer icehouse/natty light are usually on sale for 10.99 for a 30 pack


----------



## KelJu (Mar 12, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> If you want cheap beer icehouse/natty light are usually on sale for 10.99 for a 30 pack



I use to love Icehouse with a passion before I quit drinking.


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I use to love Icehouse with a passion before I quit drinking.



When I was in highschool we always asked these creepy drunks to buy us liquor and we always paid them in Icehouse Tallboys.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 12, 2007)

I can get beer for tips if I go to the right bars here in my town...

But I usually by liquor if I decide to drink, for me it's the cheapest way to get a buzz...well besides pakalolo...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 12, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> When I was in highschool we always asked these creepy drunks to buy us liquor and we always paid them in Icehouse Tallboys.



It was Busch 40s for our bum.


----------



## viet_jon (Mar 12, 2007)

Spud said:


> In Toronto, the cheapest beer (Bohemian, or any of those buck-a-beers) is $14.50 for a 12 and $26.40 for a 24. "Normal" macrobrewery beer (ie. Canadian) is 22.50 for a 12 and 40 for a 24. These are Beer Store prices for those wondering. *LCBO is slightly cheaper if they carry it.*
> 
> How much does beer cost in your city?



 

LCBO charges more. They're mainly a liquor store.


----------



## Spud (Mar 12, 2007)

Oops. Dyslieaixx strieks again!


----------



## squanto (Mar 12, 2007)

Here you can get the natty light for $12 (US) a 30-pack...

Most microbrews about 8-9 bucks a 6-pack, but you can find some that might cost ya 12 bucks.

So I guess it's about the same as where you live for the good beer, Spud. But Bohemian would be closer to 12 bucks a 30 pack than what you pay for it...

Edit: This is in Maryland by the way.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't even know what you guys are talking about with all these weird beers. In a store Budweiser will cost probably 7-8 bucks for a six pack, Corona/Heineken $9-11. In a bar, depending on what type of place you go you will pay $4-8/bottle.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 13, 2007)

Cheapest (decent) beer I can think of is Labatt's Lucky Lager.

6 of Cans used to be $6.95 but they just raised it to $7.45. 
12's (bottles) are now $14.25.

six-pack of Alexander Keith's $10.55. Their 12-packs went up from $19.80 to $20.20.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 13, 2007)

I pay $8-$11 for a six pack of bottles.  I buy microbrews.  The most "mainstream" beer I buy is Sam Adams.  

I couldn't tell you what 30 packs of cans go for because I don't buy that shit.


----------



## Spud (Mar 13, 2007)

Gordo said:


> Cheapest (decent) beer I can think of is Labatt's Lucky Lager.
> 
> 6 of Cans used to be $6.95 but they just raised it to $7.45.
> 12's (bottles) are now $14.25.
> ...



Lucky is gross. You gotta try Boh.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 13, 2007)

Spud said:


> Lucky is gross. You gotta try Boh.



It ain't Ricker's Red or Corona....but it's not thaaaat bad. Hell, I used to drink Labatt's 50 because I knew no one would steal my beer at parties 

Heard about bohemian but I'm not sure if it's in MB. I'll have to pay more attention at the vendor next time I'm there.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't buy any mainstream beers like Canadian or Labatt's.

So a good beer will cost around $45 for a case.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 13, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't buy any mainstream beers like Canadian or Labatt's.
> 
> So a good beer will cost around $45 for a *case*.



Lush!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 13, 2007)

what is the point of buying a 6 pack?

When I am done I will still be thirsty for that sweet sweet taste.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## MCx2 (Mar 13, 2007)

largepkg said:


>


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2007)

Any one remember Schmidt beer??? Is that still out there?  I know it was dirt cheap


----------



## bigd27560 (Mar 13, 2007)

i am underage, but i drink bush light sometimes and that is about the cheapest shit out there. my dad always talks about generic beer that had no brand name that he used to get for like 3 dollars a 24 pack.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 13, 2007)

good beer or Just beer?

just beer: $10 for a 12 case
Good beer: $16 + for a 12 case


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 13, 2007)

crazy_enough said:


> good beer or Just beer?
> 
> just beer: $10 for a 12 case
> Good beer: $16 + for a 12 case




God Damn even quebec gets cheap beer?


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 13, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> God Damn even quebec gets cheap beer?


 
Dats right! THANK GAWD for it!


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 14, 2007)

A case of Heineken here costs about 32$.  That is 24 bottles of beer.  Miller Lite is about 22$.  " ".


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Mar 15, 2007)

In texas, keystone is usually the cheap beer of choice.

I think a 30 pack goes for like 18.99 I think?
I actually like it. I can't stand coors in a can, but it's alright in a bottle neck.


----------



## Samo (Mar 16, 2007)

I live in 'sunny' England, My local shop does 6 pint cans of Stella ' wife beater' Artoir for 5 quid, don't know what that is in $'s but it's nice and cheap..... and it's a quality beer, we go nuts for it in the U.K, Peace....


----------

